# Where can I sell my Xbox 360 games?



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Hello, I have some Xbox 360 games that I only played once or twice due to lack of time. Where can I sell them at or who wants some at a low price like 100 HK Dollars. Thanks, JW


----------



## hs2011 (Nov 20, 2011)

Try AsiaXpat Classifieds
Hong Kong Free Classifieds | AsiaXPAT.com


----------

